# Hot tub water?



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

I did a little bit of research online about this but didn't see any definitive answer...

I have a large hot tub on my deck, and we keep the chemicals balanced and the filters clean - so the water is relatively clean. In a SHTF scenario, how safe is hot tub water as a water source? 
I was thinking that that it would need to be filtered - but I wasn't sure about all of the chemicals that go into hot tub water for balancing the pH, anti-foam, etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd be more concerned about all of the dirty butts that have been soaking in it...


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

mmmmmm butt water


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Im sure if you had to drink it, it would not kill you.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL! Yes... Butt water...


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Most people have 1 to 5 ppm of chlorine in their drinking water already. The rest of the parameters for pool water balance are generally based on the "Langlier Saturation Index which was actually developed for the plumbing industry to protect plumbing pipes. Sodium bicarbonate(baking soda) is alkalinity increaser, Water hardness increaser is Calcium Chloride. Dissolved in water, they are pretty close to the same amts in drinking water. All additives are EPA approved..I don't see why drinking it in moderation would hurt you....Call the manfger of Anti Foam and ask them about that one....


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

PTAaron... It's not just the idea of drinking butt water that is disgusting. Let me clarify.... one of the things you have to be concerned about when drinking water from a natural source is feces contamination. Back to the hot tube... I don't care how well you wipe... well... you know where I'm going with that. Plus... some of your buddies (or you) might be peeing in it.... making it into a man-powered jacuzzi... or you might be involved in some type of physical relationship. Then... factor in all of the chemicals you added in so you feel somewhat o.k. about soaking in that water (assuming you do more than Omega Man listed)... and you are far from the ideal water source. But... with all that in mind... It's probably a lot better than drinking your own urine (as some TV survivalists do....)


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> PTAaron... It's not just the idea of drinking butt water that is disgusting. Let me clarify.... one of the things you have to be concerned about when drinking water from a natural source is feces contamination. Back to the hot tube... I don't care how well you wipe... well... you know where I'm going with that. Plus... some of your buddies (or you) might be peeing in it.... making it into a man-powered jacuzzi... or you might be involved in some type of physical relationship. Then... factor in all of the chemicals you added in so you feel somewhat o.k. about soaking in that water (assuming you do more than Omega Man listed)... and you are far from the ideal water source. But... with all that in mind... It's probably a lot better than drinking your own urine (as some TV survivalists do....)


Good points. I definitely wasn't considering it as a primary source - more of a worst case source. A proper drinking water filter and perhaps some aquamira drops and we would be closer to "safe"?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Good question!! Like you I have a large, 420gal. hot tub on my screened in porch and also maintain the water quality all year. But my plans are to utilize this water for my gray water, baths, toilet usage, etc since I also store a large quality of potable water too. I have added two gutter drains one on each side of the porch to utilize in capturing rain runoff to refill the hot tub if needed and will also use this source for gardening if needed. But so far thinking of using it to drink has not entered my mind...so far.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not too sure of getting past the baby batter. The butt water is the least of my worries

Cheese cloth & some drops of bleach wold be a necessity for me. 
Now back to the toe jam.... got any toast, Mmmm............


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Good question!! Like you I have a large, 420gal. hot tub on my screened in porch and also maintain the water quality all year. But my plans are to utilize this water for my gray water, baths, toilet usage, etc since I also store a large quality of potable water too. I have added two gutter drains one on each side of the porch to utilize in capturing rain runoff to refill the hot tub if needed and will also use this source for gardening if needed. But so far thinking of using it to drink has not entered my mind...so far.


Excellent thinking.


----------



## usav8er (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree. The pathogens that are in hot tub water might not get you right away but they would eventually. Even as a last resort I would either boil before drinking or use a quality water filter.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

ohioguy said:


> mmmmmm butt water


Just adds flavor 

Also think about all the chemicals you have on your body, perfume, deodorant, lotion. But all that crap is going to be in any body of water you find just purify it just like you would any other water you want to drink.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gray water as it sits,or boil and or good filter, you should be fine.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

mulle46 said:


> Gray water as it sits,or boil and or good filter, you should be fine.


Agreed. Same with a pool. Not that great for gardening given the chemicals but good grey water and if boiled, drinking water. Over time the chemicals will evaporate and desolve away so longer term it could be used for gardening.

For prepped we have a bunch of squeamish folks here... Lol. Haven't you been to Mexico? It would be about the same water quality as a hot tub or pool. Not American quality but by no means a killer.


----------

